# Help Needed Immediately! (Urgent)



## InControlK9 (Sep 23, 2013)

Hey guys decided to post here since in the past you all have been more help than my Vet. 

So... about 2 weeks ago.. my 6 month puppy Nyla started having Diarrhea after eating a bone we purhcased from Ross... this lasted about 2 days... on the 2nd day we noticed her stools were starting to be bright red.. and she vomited twice (which was clear in color) we decided to take her to the vet... The vet said we should have them test for parvo.. so we did that.. (which came back good, she doesn't have that) then they said we should have them do a fecal exam.. so we did that... and the results were that she is infested with hook worm.. they gave us a wormer to give to Nyla and 2 tablets for vomiting (this was on a friday Sept. 23)

The following day Nyla did fine... stools were mushy but not red...Sunday same thing..... Monday she had diarrhea again.. and this time it was brown with hints of red syrup blood and little parasites swimming in the red blood... it would change from day to day.. it would be a mushy brown... then next day back to the raspberry syrup... we called the vet they said you will see stuff in her stools from the wormer.. so we waited it out...it remained that way for the week.. so that Monday (Oct. 3) we took her back to the vet again... this time they gave 2 diff. medicines for Nyla.. they gave us Endosorb Tablets for Diarrhea ("feed 2 by mouth every 4 hrs as needed) and gave Metronidazole tablets ("1 by mouth twice per day for a week") this has only made things worse... now her stools for the most part are just raspberry syrup... we tried added white rice to her food.. and this helps.. because her stools harden up a bit... but then the next time she goes its back to raspberry syrup... now the vet wants us to shell out more money for X ray (they think some of the bone she had from ross would be lodged in her intestines)... I'm not sure whats going on with Nyla at this point.. It's frustrating when you keep spending money for her to get better and nothing seems to be working... I don't want to wake up and Nyla isn't here anymore.. I've been reading on google about other ppl that experienced this and it isn't good

any advice on what to try next would be much appreciated


--Nyla is still full of energy and plays... if anything she seems more energetic than before.. if it wasn't for her stools you wouldn't think anything was wrong with her
(she vomited today but that was the first time in about 2 weeks)


----------



## InControlK9 (Sep 23, 2013)

This is after mixing rice in food.. notice it's better but with hints of red

https://scontent-atl3-1.cdninstagram.com/t50.2886-16/14641588_100249923780205_1494354834655019008_n.mp4


and this is the following time after that


----------



## InControlK9 (Sep 23, 2013)

First the vet said if she had anything lodged in her intestines then she wouldn't be able to hold her food... and would be vomiting more and that her symptoms don't indicate that anything is lodged... then a week later Vet now wants X Ray to see if anything is lodged... not sure if they just want me to spend money on X rays or what... considering she just told me a week ago that Nyla's symptoms aren't of those of a dog that has something lodged. *head scratcher* they seem as confused as I


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Sounds to be that she's having an issue passing whatever kind of bone it was. If she hasn't passed that it appears she may have a bleed in the intestinal tract. X-Rays at this point are a must in my opinion to rule out any blockage or tear.


If she is merely having bloody stools do to an inflammation or a bout of bloody diarrhea then along with steamed white rice boiled (not baked, fried or BBQ) chicken should be started. No chicken skin not even a little piece. No treats or anything unusual. Whatever is causing this you got to rule out anything that could be life threatening. Get to a Vet and make sure you tell him/her what's going on to include anything she's ingested in the last few days. 


Good luck and please don't wait!


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

InControlK9 said:


> So... about 2 weeks ago.. my 6 month puppy Nyla started having Diarrhea after eating a bone we purhcased from Ross...


What kind of bone? A fake bone? Plastic or something?

From Ross Bargains? Ross Bargains | Your Everyday Place For Amazing Deals | Closeout Sale 

I agree with RZZNSTR. Please get an x-ray.

Moms


----------



## InControlK9 (Sep 23, 2013)

Momto2GSDs said:


> What kind of bone? A fake bone? Plastic or something?
> 
> From Ross Bargains? Ross Bargains | Your Everyday Place For Amazing Deals | Closeout Sale
> 
> ...




it kind of looked like this.. 










but I dont think its the bone.. my wife just brought to my attention.. it could be from when she got to the toilet bowl and drank the water out of there... we have a toiler cleaner inside the bowl.. our son also was ill and had diarrhea the day that happened...


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

InControlK9 said:


> it kind of looked like this..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is a cooked/smoked bone that can splinter and pieces break off.
Please only feed RAW bones InControl.

Check the label on the toilet bowl cleaner it could be poisonous or have an ingredient that's causing the bleeding. 

Please call the vet and tell him about this and ask him how to proceed.

Good luck & keep us posted.
Moms


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

So my best advice is go back to the vet and get an X-ray. 

Second, rest her GI tract. No food for 24 hrs. Water in small frequent amounts. 

If vomitting, disregard "second" and go the vet. 

Rasberry Jam stool can quickly turn into Hemorragic Gastroenteritis. Which will require hospitalization. It's not something to mess around with.


----------



## InControlK9 (Sep 23, 2013)

So we tried added chicken to the white rice as suggested above... 21 hrs has passed since then... and she finally just now pooped... stools are mushy but looks much better than they did in the last picture... its not watery and red... its brown.. slight hints of red .. but brown for the most part.. now just needs to harden up 












I will try the chicken and rice again today and see what happens... if no improvements I will go back to vet tomorrow.. trying to wait it out to see if this will work before spending more money...these visits are adding up and money is getting tight. (also seems like the vet visits make her worse.... her stools weren't syrupy and red until after taking the medicine the vet supplied.. (before they were mushy and red, but after the visit turned more like red syrup)


----------



## InControlK9 (Sep 23, 2013)

its a hot sunny day so the white in the picture is just glare from the sun


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

The chicken and rice thing is a bland diet with bulk to help firm up the stools. It takes more than one day... sometimes a few days. Consult your Vet immediately if you see blood again. As I said boiled chicken not baked or fried!. No chicken skin! No bones! No treats! Steamed white rice. Serve it warm but not hot. Keep a lookout for anything unusual.


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

Go to another vet and have an x ray done. I wouldn't try to home remedy something has gone on for more than 24 - 48 hours. If it's an intestinal blockage it's just going to get worse.


----------



## GSD2 (Jan 27, 2012)

I agree you need the x-ray and to go to another vet if you are not trusting this vet. Hemorrahgic colon can come on quickly and is an emergency situation. I hope your pup is feeling better!


----------



## Pan_GSD (Oct 2, 2016)

omg... i hope your dog turns out perfectly fine

good luck to you and your dog


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

The title of your post said it: you needed help immediately on 10/08, not wasting your time on this forum (forums are not for emergencies) but insisting with your vet that they take an x ray after the fecals came back negative and stay away from home remedies in emergencies. Your pup should have had that done two days ago. I hope everything is turning out OK.
And I would change vets when yours is taking chances with a pup.


----------



## InControlK9 (Sep 23, 2013)

I took her to the vet today... they weighed her.. gave another wormer, and heartworm... and said that should clear everything up.. I showed them the picture I posted on here.. and she said "Oh gosh, give it another 2 days if her stools still look like that.. bring her back in"


----------



## InControlK9 (Sep 23, 2013)

she threw up the rice maybe 2 hrs after the vet visit... not sure if its from the wormer, heartworm, and the other pill they have her on... seems like a lot of medicine at 1 time to me but im not vet

she haven't been vomiting lately so I think it might be a reaction to all of that medicine plus the car ride back from the vet not sure... just hope the wormers still work after her vomiting not sure if she got everything she needed... how does that work?


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

What chemicals are in the toilet bowl cleaner and did you remember to tell this to your vet? Jmo but this would be a big concern if it were me.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

I think you need to get an immediate 2nd opinion. Go to another Vet and tell them exactly why you're there and what the history is. Take the pics with you. Good luck and let us know how it all shakes out!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

How is Nyla doing? I think a second vet opinion is in order. Did she drink from a toilet w/ chemicals in it?


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

That stool is not a sign of heart worm. Your vet just pumps more chemicals into your pup in a trial and error attempt to fix something but that something is seriously wrong.
And to say to come back in two days with a pup? You need another vet from this planet.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Heart worm meds work on other types of worms I think. So they may be trying to do a broad spectrum deworming. Not sure. Hooks will cause blood in the stool, but not nothing to raspberry poo like that. I am thinking that the bone caused it, or the toilet cleaner -- that's scary, though if she was poisoned, I would expect lethargy or other types of sickness. Partial blockage is what it sounds like, and possibly hemorrhage. 

I would take her to another vet and get the x-ray. I would take the package for the toilet cleaner and the bone, and a list of all the wormers and meds they have tried on her. 

Good luck.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

I agree with those who are saying 2nd opinion and new vet altogether going forward.

I learned the hard way a long time ago that just because soemone has DVM after their name doesn't mean they are competent. That experience was not representative of most of my experiences with vets...but...sometimes you really do need to check with someone else. Sometimes you have a feeling that something is really wrong and you need to push a little harder to find out what.

Heartworm pills do kill other worms. Is this puppy not on regular heartworm preventative? She has had worms before hasnt she?


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

I always look at it this way, in any profession, 50% graduate at the top of the class. 50% graduate at the bottom. Some are at the very top and some are at the very bottom. You don't know where they graduated.


----------



## InControlK9 (Sep 23, 2013)

someone asked what toiler cleaner was it.. it was this one here 












selzer said:


> Heart worm meds work on other types of worms I think. So they may be trying to do a broad spectrum deworming. Not sure. Hooks will cause blood in the stool, but not nothing to raspberry poo like that.


Yeah the vet said she was infested with hookworms a lot to the point where more were about to be born (or something like that she said) and that's when she gave the 1st wormer and said that should clear it up.. she also said that's why her stools were bloody


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

UPDATE: diet still the same... chicken & rice.. but she hasn't pooped yet since our visit to the vet yesterday 5pm.. its almost 10pm.. still waiting.. I have a feeling she might not go until I fall a sleep tonight and wake up to a huge mess in her kennel.. I'm going to keep taking her out every hr. until I go to bed... I want to take her to another vet for a second opinion but that will have to wait until I get more funds... I've spent $200 at the vet the past cpl weeks so money is getting tight


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Hookworms are like microscopic worms that attach in the intestines and will cause some bleeding. I don't think it goes from 0 to gobs of bloody yuck over night, I guess is the point. 

What it sounds more like is colitis. Could that be caused by the drugs or by the worms, or by stress, or by his diet, or by that bone that was treated and smoked? Could it be caused by drinking some sort of tidy bowl toilet cleaner? I don't know. 

I probably would put a spoon of plain solid pack pumpkin in with the rice and chicken. For a few days, and then if things do start to get noticeably better, I would give him a spoonful of Dannon's yogurt -- not fat free. not low fat, just regular. This will put bad good bacteria in his digestive system that the course of antibiotics killed. 

Good luck. 

*Hookworm infection symptoms in dogs*



When the hookworm larvae are present in the lungs, *coughing* with or without bloody sputum may result. When present in the intestines, hookworm infection usually does not produce any recognizable symptoms. However, some people may experience *diarrhea*, abdominal pain, intestinal cramps, and *nausea*.
*Hookworm Disease - Symptoms, Causes, Treatments*


www.healthgrades.com/conditions/hookworm-disease


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Why does this pup keep getting infested with worms?


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Looks like she ate something that really irritated her. I also suggest a second opinion. Hope you can some answers.


----------



## InControlK9 (Sep 23, 2013)

Thecowboysgirl said:


> Why does this pup keep getting infested with worms?


I think she was infested when I purchased her.. the breeder was a BYB.. and said she didn't give any shots or wormers
(this puppy most likely was not in an ideal situation if you check my old posts you will see a lot of posts about her submissive urination issues) [which has gotten better but is still some what an issue and she is nearly 6 months] she is also very fearful of ppl/children anyone other than the members in this house and I've socialized her when she was smaller so I'm not sure if she is traumatized or what ..the breader didn't speak english so it was hard really communicating with her... her 6 yr old daughter was the translator 


UPDATE: so 41 hrs has passed and she finally pooped... I was nervous when she squatted I was thinking "please dont just drip out raspberry red" but to my surprise.. a huge normal poop came out... I've never been so happy over a poop before Lol... then on the second chunk..which also came out normal... except it had some slime on it and I could see the worms

so it looks like the wormer is working... and I couldn't be any happier to see her stools look the way they did.. it hasn't looked that normal in about 2 weeks.. thanks again for all of your help

I do have a question though... do you think it will always take her 40+ hrs to poop being on this chicken and rice diet? she is getting plenty of fresh bottled water


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Ok but didnt you have her treated for worms when she barfed one up? That was awhile ago. How did she get infested again? Isnt she on HW prevention?


----------



## InControlK9 (Sep 23, 2013)

Thecowboysgirl said:


> Ok but didnt you have her treated for worms when she barfed one up? That was awhile ago. How did she get infested again? Isnt she on HW prevention?


Guess that treatment didn''t work... probably killed most but not all... she gets treated once a month


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

You will want to use a broad spectrum wormer again in three-four weeks. Talk to the vet, he might want to do it in 2 weeks and again in 4 weeks. Wormers kill off the worms that are at a certain stage of development -- adult, whatever. larva or eggs, may be protected. So they need a chance to hatch and they need to be wiped out again. And, a lot of worms need an external area to complete their life cycle, like the ground. Make sure your pup potties in one area, and you pick the stuff up immediately. She can be infested again by what is on the ground.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Also you are down south? My vets in FL were telling me they were starting to see resistant dog worms like the problem with small ruminants. May need a different class of wormers. We were starting to have to use multiple chemicals together, and double and triple doses on the goats.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

I'd be doing some follow up fecals to be sure this is taken care of...


----------

